# just bought fly equipment



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, just bought fenwick reel, put on 8' Remington rod, when you buy tippet material, is 0x bigger or smaller/lighter than 1x, 1x than 2x, etc.?
Sierra Trading post has some stuff on $1 sale w/.20 shipping, was going to whip the credit card out and have some stuff sent to me.
Tried fly today on LMR, a little heavy, snap swivel w/shad body and hook, no lead head though!  I'm stuck on shad bodies and lead heads.
Anyway, it's a 5/6 weight reel and rod. Hoping to do some smallie/panfish/whitebass/wiper/sauger/LM you name it on it. I know I need lighter tackle and lure/fly. I understand clousers do well in LMR for smallies, I could see whites and wipers taking to them too.
Let me know, so I can order these tippets, don't need trout gear (not yet anyway! 
LMJeff


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

With tippet/ leaders and flyfishing the higher the number (x) the lighter the material.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

another question, does that include fly line and what your rod is rated for? 5/6 rod is heavier than 7/8 rod?
I have 5/6 rod, assuming it's adequate for LMR fishing, until I get specialized.
Or get more $$$ 
Thanks for the response!
Jeff


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

7/8 weight rod is heavier than 5/6.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

line sizes are rated same as rods.i'm sure some guys don't always match them up though.being away from flyfishing for so long,i'm not up to snuff on some techniques,etc(never really was,LOL)but i think your rod would work for your puroses.
for targeting bass(bigger ones)and wipers,i think you're a little undergunned,but you can make do.it won't work too well for throwing big stuff,but some adjustments to line/leader might help.a 9 foot 8/9 weight would probably be a good weight for that purpose.
hopefully some of the "real" fly guys(which i'm not)can guide you with some great advise.


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

LMJ

Not sure which sections of the LM you are fishing (for the most part I fish from Ft. Ancient to Morrow) but Clouser's do work well for smallies as well as Muddler Minnows, wholly buggers (black and olive) and for that matter any wet fly that imitates baitfish. With these wet flys, and providing that the river is not up, I fish them on a floating, double tapered fly line with 9 ft tapered leader and 4X tippet (5 llb test) unless the fish seem to be finicky then switch to 5X (generally i tie my own but you can buy tapered leaders from Cabela's for a reasonable price). If the river is up and running pretty good you will probably have to switch to sinking fly line and scale back on leader length. 

Within the last three weeks the terrestrials (hoppers, crickets and beetles) have really kicked off and I have done well with them, specifically with drys that imitate Japanese beetles and hopper imitations. If you buy flys check out Mad River Outfitters web cite for any of the above. By the way, on the LM an old stand-by of mine is the Sneaky Pete (it's a popper). Fishing it in slack water along structure can be really productive for smallies

good fishing, FWF


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks yous alls!
I have a limited budget, so this 5/6 will have to do! 
I've somehow managed to land fair sized wipers on UL equipment, so ???? I hope to learn how to use drag on fly reel, adequate backing, and let equipment do what it's designed to do.
BTW, I'm near Newtown/Mariemont, lower stretch of river.
LMJeff


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

subtracting the x number from .011" gives you the diameter of your tippet in thousandths of an inch------ a 3x tippet is .008" and 7x tippet is .004 and an 0x tippet is .011

the breaking strength depends on the brand of tippet material

the tippet material is the last section of your tapered leader (either tied or knotless) and is tied to the fly---as you get more adept at it , you will make your final adjustments in your leader by adjusting your tippet length for turning your fly over

be safe
mike


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

You need to go to some of the many fly fishing sites on the net and read the basic tutorials. There are video clips and lessons available to learn all you need for free. Not to sound rude, but you should have learned these things before buying any equipment.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I started out with a 5/6 fly rod and that basically covers bluegills upto largemouth bass. If you goto Gander Mountain pick up tippets that are between 4X & 5X. Don't bother buying the small spools of leaders, just look for 2lb or 4lb flourcarbon fishing line.

Basically the tippets are rated for the size of hook / fly you are casting. The 4x is rated for hooks sizes 6 to 14 and 5x is for 14 to 20. The higher number for the tippet the smaller hook. I basically tie a loop at the end of the tippet and use the leader material to tie my flies to.


----------

